# Oh no! Alfie's second emergency trip to the vet



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

I can't believe it - I have to take Alfie to the vet's because his bottom is bleeding again. This is the second time, it happened 3 week ago - he seems to be eating things that scratch his insides. He is perfectly happy, in fact running around like a lunatic but I am really worried. I want to let him off the lead on walks and in the garden but now i am really worried about what he eats when i am not watching him like a hawk

Has anybody else ever had this problem?


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no poor Alfie, you would think they would learn and not eat nasty horrible things again but nope! I'm not going to be any help here but maybe someone else might have experienced this before and can advise you. Bertie did used to hoover a lot up when he was growing but it would either come out the other end ok or he would sometimes sick it up. In the end it was a race who could get out into the garden first to pick up bits that he might eat! When are you taking Alfie to the vets?


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

In about half an hour. I am not as worried this time because he is totally fine - been running around like a total lunatic but it is obviously not good for him. i am sure that it is either gravel or twigs that he is chewing. We may need to undertake a project to remove all the gravel from our garden but twigs are a little more tricky!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh the poor little thing, 
Hope all will be well, 
Sending ye good wishes x 


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we ended up with a basket muzzle on Inca after she had to have an opp to remove a dummy teat removed form her intestines. 


i know two labs who are mizzled when out on walks because they eat everything.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Cara's stone swallowing we have a bit more concrete in the garden than when we started xx hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Broughty said:


> In about half an hour. I am not as worried this time because he is totally fine - been running around like a total lunatic but it is obviously not good for him. i am sure that it is either gravel or twigs that he is chewing. We may need to undertake a project to remove all the gravel from our garden but twigs are a little more tricky!


How did it go at the vet's last night?


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for asking! He is fine. She thinks that he is just senstive to pork strips because when she questioned us we realised that both times he has had pork chews 24 hours before (made sure they were safe for puppies). Seems absolutely fine but we'll keep an eye on him. Happily playing in the garden with his toys and being very cute! Have a great photo but can't work out how to upload it - keeps failing. We have been trying to bell train him and in the last day he has started frantically ringing the bell every time he needs the toilet. Clever boy!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That's really great news that it isn't anything serious and it's bye, bye to the pork strips. What a clever boy he is ringing his bell...I'm sure if I taught Bertie to use one he would just ring it for the fun of it not because he wanted to go out and toilet - lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased Alfie is ok .. no more pork strips


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear Alfie is fine. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad you've worked out what the problem is. It wouldn't have been fun to lead and muzzle him on his walks.

Maybe when he's older he can try the pork strips again.


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad little Alfie is ok, must have been very worrying for you.


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww, sorry to hear of Alfie's troubles. What a worry! Hope he's all better now. 
Not wishing to add to your worries as a fellow litter-mates' mum, but my Alfie hasn't stopped scratching since he arrived home. I took him to the vet last Friday to find out that the problem was earmites. He was treated but the scratching hasn't stopped yet - I guess he'll have to go back. I hope your Alfie hasn't had the same problem.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

That is interesting - we thought he was scratching a lot when we first got him home and the vet checked him over on his first injections and said he looked healthy and puppies do scratch a lot as their adult coat starts to come through. But thanks for telling us - we will keep an eye on him! Hope Alfie gets better soon!


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

By the way Barbara - could you see the ear mites once pointed out to you? Maybe we should check his ears more thorougly. He visited the groomer on Tuesday for a bath and she didn't notice anything so hopefully he is okay. I will be getting to know my local vet very well if not!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

To be honest, I didn't see the actual mites as the vet just got on with it. She looked inside with a torch thing (otoscope?), pronounced that he definitely had earmites and cleaned out some gunge, then gave hime a general mite/flea treatment in the form of a blob on the back of the neck which she said should sort it out. That was a week ago. He's definitely scratching less, but hasn't stopped entirely. 
She did suggest that if it didn't clear up with that, he could also have a sensitivity to some kind of food. I find that he's really not interested in his Royal Canin Mini Junior (as recommended by Sylvia) unless I dress it up with something tasty, so the vet suggested that I keep any additions to his diet very plain - eg boiled chicken. I'm giving it a few more days while I keep an eye on it, and I might buy some ear-cleaning stuff to use myself (on Alfie, I mean, not me . These little trips to the vets get very expensive, don't they?


----------

